# Caboodles Cases



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

_Here is a look at some of the cases I have ran threw in the last year! I broke each one down one by one on my blog so please check that out! Out of all the thumbnails you see the clear Caboodles case is the best one! Its the most recent and the most favorited! Hope this was a help to those that wanted to know!!_


----------

